# In The Back Yard



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw the word skeet and sorted through a dropped box for a half dozen to shoot. My brave sons helped launch.
Here are the first five. The sixth clay (a miss) is in the gopro edit station for some sepia tones. Woooooo, sepia tones.











Of course I had to post the hits first. Who wouldn't?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting capt. lovely boys. Now I can understand why dGui going to retire


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

sweet idea, now all i need is a kid to throw em for me


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> sweet idea, now all i need is a kid to throw em for me


Do you own a van?[sup]I know tasteles,, funny none the less[/sup]

Good job cap.. I think that:s what I need, an assist... tried wingshooting, but I am not coordinated enough to do multiple things

LGD


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> sweet idea, now all i need is a kid to throw em for me


Do you own a van?[sup]I know tasteles,, funny none the less[/sup]

Good job cap.. I think that:s what I need, an assist... tried wingshooting, but I am not coordinated enough to do multiple things

LGD
[/quote]

LOL good one LGD!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I have a van, it's "DOWN BY THE RIVER!" 
E-shot..... dgui ain't retiring he's reloading! I am no match for that gentleman's skills. He's forgotten more'n I'll probably ever know about this fickle pickle.
It's just more fun than target shooting (which I do love). You won't see me tuggin' on superman's cape. Dgui has more than secured his title. I'm skeered a him!
LGD, you can do it, bro. If you can find a lost ball you can hit anything. I started with a teeny vollyball that came in a crappymeal. After that, most stuff looks big. That kid in Texas put up a WS vid today. He better not have drunk that beer to get the can! I'll tell his ma!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

If you were English, youd be caption cattapult lol








They call me captin cucumber, but that's a big story for another forum.
Good shooting there mate, cheers


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Thanks for sharing Joe! -- Tex_


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey, Benny, this story doesn't include velcro gloves does it?


----------

